

Monsters From the Id: The Making of Doom - rsayers
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=21405

======
allenbrunson
i submitted john romero's comments on this article earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=439758>

